# Camnetics GearTrax for Solidworks v2006



## yassine-maroc (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://pixhost.eu/avaxhome/avaxhome/2006-06-25/GearMeshSmall.gif[/BIMG]
Camnetics GearTrax for Solidworks v2006.144.534
3.4 MB

INFORMTION

GearTrax™ provides the designer with an easy to use tool for creating solid models of drive components. Create spur, helical, straight bevel and involute splines with true involute tooth profiles. 

GearTrax™ is:

Intuitively easy to use for the designer with limited gear experience. 

Powerful enough for the gear expert. 

Animation window shows the spur/helical gear mesh which updates as the data is changed. 

GearTrax is an add-in for SolidWorks, Solid Edge and AutoDesk Inventor.


----------



## هندسة انتاج (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (26 يوليو 2006)

*it's need a password*

salam alykoum 
we need the password to decompress the folder man:5:


----------



## yassine-maroc (26 يوليو 2006)

Salamo alikom
pass:lnxwind


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي الكريم أشكرك جزيل الشكر و أعتذر منك لكتابتي بغير اللغة العربية آنفا


----------



## yassine-maroc (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله إن البرنامج مشي معك يله ورين شطرتك في solidworks
hehehehe!!!!!!!
lol!


----------



## waissy (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من الله تبارك وتعالى ان يوفقكم 
:12:


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 أغسطس 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا مشرفنا الغالي, وفعلاً كنت في أمس الحاجة لهذا البرنامج الآن
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## كاوه مظهر محمد علي (31 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله وفيك وسلمت يداك على هذا الايجاز البديع


----------



## prof_decor (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ان هذا البرنامج من اهم برامج الرسم


----------



## badreco_73 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (20 يناير 2010)

كل التوفيق لكم


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

